# 2b or hb5



## yako (Sep 1, 2003)

i have a 2001 f250 5.4l and i am trying to figure out what light harness i need. do i have hb5 or 2b headlamps? how do i figure it out? thanks in advance


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

the easy way to tell is to look right at the headlight lens itself, along the top or bottom edge of the lens it will say either 2B or HB5, also the 2B is rectangular and somewhat recessed into the grill while the HB5 lens will be flush with and follow the contour of the grill. Hope this helps.


----------



## yako (Sep 1, 2003)

it doesnt say on it but it is flush with the grill so i guess thats my answer. thanks alot.


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

Crash , I always wondered WHY is there 2 types of headlght assy. I have seen all models ( s.duty, xl , and xlt with the 2 types of head lites. Although they dont gauge the models by the headlights. Ford gets tricky doing stuff like that . Iv notice they also play with the leaf springs . Saying that it's a 250 with a # 4060 rating??? Or is that correct , Im getting dizzy typing Cant thi9 nk straight.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Santo, wish i could tell you why.... seems like we ask the question "what were they thinking when they came up with this idea" on a daily basis when it comes to the big 3. Is it just me or does it seem like the 3 are building trucks for the people who dont have a clue as to what they are supposed to do with a truck.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I think most of the base model trucks get the 2B headlights (rectangular sealed beams),and the higher end trucks,like the XLT,get the HB5,or composite headlights.I do believe the composite headlamps are avalibale as an upgrade on the base model too.


----------

